# 2004 maxima hooked battery up wrong



## tazcc11 (Jan 3, 2013)

had dead battery, got new one hooked up terminals wrong,Noticed got new battery hooked up right, now turn key Nothing. Hoping just blown fuse? ok after further exploring after settling down, the positive terminal has a fusible link part that attatches to the positive terminal. also has 1 60a 2 80a and 1 100 amp fuses. got off and fusible link was blown, part is 22 bucks. headed to get one.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

That would be the problem.


----------

